
How did Mint acquire 1.5m+ users? - AndrewWarner
http://www.quora.com/How-did-Mint-acquire-1.5m-users-without-a-high-viral-coefficient-scalable-SEO-strategy-or-paid-customer-acquisition-channel
======
rguzman
I can't help but notice that blog is #2 on the list after product. This echoes
and rhymes well with some of the things that patio11 has written/said about
SEO. I find that a bit counter-intuitive, but it looks like it is very
important.

Coincidentally, with 0 SEO/promotion yourxiv.com gets a bunch of daily hits
from google just because we have a lot of abstracts on the site and those are
indexed.

